# Demura Kobudo Kata?



## Perpetual White Belt (Dec 22, 2007)

Anyone have a list of the Kobudo Kata that Demura Fumio Sensei teaches?  I've been looking into his schools and so far I've been unable to find a list of anything except the Shito-Ryu Karate Kata.


----------



## chinto (Jan 2, 2008)

Perpetual White Belt said:


> Anyone have a list of the Kobudo Kata that Demura Fumio Sensei teaches?  I've been looking into his schools and so far I've been unable to find a list of anything except the Shito-Ryu Karate Kata.



no, but his kata from what I have seen comes from Okinawan Kobudo/kobujitus. so look into any good Okinawan style of Karate and they will more then likely teach the art.


----------



## harleyt26 (Jan 4, 2008)

He is from the Taira Shinken lineage kobudo but I think he learned fro Sakagami sensei.If you do a search for the Hozon Shinko Kai you should be able to find a pretty complete kata list.I think there are 36 kata in their sylabus.Tamayose sensei has reduced the list to twenty six required for the testing sylabus in the Tesshinkan kobudo I train in.Were you looking for a particular weapon kata?
Tom Hodges


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Jan 5, 2008)

Nothing specific just a list.  I was a student of Odo Seikichi Sensei, but after his death I stopped doing traditional MA's for awhile.  I've found one of Demura Sensei's schools within a few hours drive of me and am looking to get together with that group to train from time to time.  I was looking for a list to see if any of the Kobudo kata were similar to what I already know.  I know the karate kata are similar.


----------



## harleyt26 (Jan 6, 2008)

Odo senseis kobudo was quite a bit different than Ryu Kyu Kobudo.I think it was Yammane Ryu.His kihon are very different that the Taira lineage kihon.His kata are much different also.But Demura sensei has altered much of what Taira taught also.I have a video of Odo senseis kobudo it is much more whipping technique as opposed to hip generated power.
Tom Hodges


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Jan 6, 2008)

Odo Sensei's kobudo was mainly Matayoshi Kobudo.  Up until '90 they all of the kata beared Matayoshi's name.  To avoid confusion with what Matayoshi Shinpo Sensei was doing Matayoshi was replaced with Odo.


----------



## harleyt26 (Jan 6, 2008)

I do not know much about those styles I do know the bo was on the outside of the arm for the shomen uche strikes and he did a kama kata that was named after Nakazato or Nagamine or something like that.I would have to rewatch the video and since it is not my style I only purchased it for my video library.But that is most definitely not what Demura sensei does.But if he is close to you then why not continue your kobudo training?It is still Okinawan kobudo and he is very good at what he does.I think you can still purchase the videos from Odo senseis family if that is where your heart lies.But I do not have the contact information maybe someone else may have.That information may be in the archives on e-budo,there was a thread there about black market copies being sold and the family not recieving the proceeds from them.So I do not feel right making copies of the one I have.
Tom Hodges


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Jan 6, 2008)

I plan on training with the group when my schedule permits.  It was more of a curiousity thing.  I'm a little rusty, but I do know all of the kata from Odo Sensei's system.  I have a few video of Odo Sensei doing kata, so I do have reference as far as that goes as well.


----------



## mujmp (Aug 12, 2010)

I do not know or have a list, however I have trained with Demura Sensei and have another Sensei that may know or be able to find out.  If you're still interested send me a message and I'll find out.


----------

